# Just placed my first order!



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 4, 2012)

(I apologize in advance if this post doesn't belong here)

Well the time finally arrived I was able to place my first order for seeds today! I ordered from Single Seed Centre:

15 Mandala Satori
10 Mandala Point of No Return
10 Dutch Passion Purple #1
06 Barney's Farm Pineapple Chunk fem
03 DNA Genetics Lemon OG fem
02 DNA Genetics L.A. Confidential fem
15 Nirvana White Widow

Anyone ordered from Single Seed Centre before whats the average shipping times to expect?

So I'll be set for a very long time. To store seeds I know a dark cool dry place is the best. Would a small humidor work as well if I cant use the fridge or freezer?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow, you got some awesome genetics coming your way. Congratulations.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks! I'm looking forward to getting things under way. After about a month of research and discussion with the members on here it helped me form my list I wanted so I knew what good strains were and not so good ones.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice line-up of seeds.  But wow--61 seeds--that is quite a chunk to buy at one time.  How many do you plan on growing at once?  And how many different strains at a time?  Are you going to clone?

Do not store seeds in a humidor--you want a dry, cool, dark place.  I cannot think of a reason in the world why you would not be able to use the fridge to store your seeds.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

A small tuperware with a half a hand full of rice thrown in and put into the fridge crisper, i use a non clear container so it stays dark on them.

And wow you got a lot of seeds, nice job.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah I wanted to make one big order so I dont have to do it again for a very long time. Thanks!


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Aug 4, 2012)

I've done 3-4 of those strains, hope you have a lot of headroom and patience!  Some great stuff you picked.

I've not ordered from Single Seed but heard you can expect 1-3 week delivery time.

Dman nailed the storage of your extras.  Cool, dry, dark.  

Keep us posted on your success!


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks, I'm going to be playin around with a scrog for an even canopy but if need be my flower room has an 8ft cieling if the screen doesnt work out. I look forward on starting a journal once I get the rooms constructed and I get my super soil all mixed up and cooked. Thanks for the storing tips!


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 4, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Nice line-up of seeds.  But wow--61 seeds--that is quite a chunk to buy at one time.  How many do you plan on growing at once?  And how many different strains at a time?  Are you going to clone?
> .


 
Yeah I just want a small bank stored so I dont need to worry about buying seeds again for a very long time if at all. I do plan on cloning, I figured with the regular seeds that some will be male so I bought a few more so I still have that strain when I decide to switch to something else. I will be running two strains at a time; maybe even just one to start to learn how things go.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 5, 2012)

I would go ahead and start 2 strains--one more Sativa leaning and one more Indica leaning...something for daytime and something for nighttime.  I will suggest starting some Satori for your daytime smoke.  It is really my favorite strain and gives you a nice, energetic high.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm either going to run Satori, and PNR or White Widow, since PNR's description says its a good sleep aid.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 5, 2012)

I was pretty happy with the Point of No Return, but when I reordered seeds, they were out of PNR so I decided to try the Ganesh.  I find the white strains to be a bit harsh.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 5, 2012)

Cool so far I've heard nothing but good from Mandala's "strains" I got the White Widow just to see what the hype was about it. Since I've germed these "blueberry" bag seeds that were gifted to me just for an outdoor grow test to see if anything will come of them I think Im stuck on growing, so I'm excited to start this indoor grow to actually have killer plants.


----------



## growNM (Aug 5, 2012)

my took 10 days came in a stealthy all popped except one they are growing strong


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 5, 2012)

uhhhh . . . once you announce to everyone what they came in, it probably might no longer be stealthy . . . don't ya think ???


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 5, 2012)

growNM said:
			
		

> my took 10 days came in a stealthy all popped except one they are growing strong



I have edited your post.  We do not discuss stealth shipping methods here.

Thanks.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 6, 2012)

growNM said:
			
		

> my took 10 days came in a stealthy all popped except one they are growing strong


 
Great thanks I was hoping it would be less than 20 days... I've had friends that ordered computer parts from china and it took 3-4 weeks. I figured it would be stealthy since people rarely have problems. Cant wait!


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 6, 2012)

LOL wouldn't want yer beans comin in on a slow boat from China, now would ya ??


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 6, 2012)

:rofl: LOL I guess not! I just thought that the 3-4 weeks was because it got hung up in customs.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 20, 2012)

Welp the seeds finally came in! best day I've had in a while lol least for excitment to get mail...


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 20, 2012)

cool beans !!! :joint:


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks! I'm going to run that Flash Babylon automatic first off just to see how it turns out, I just dont know a whole lot about autos, other than they need a 20/4 light cycle. I'm not sure if it can be flowered under t5's or it has to be hps, I have a thread in auto flower area waiting for a replies.


----------

